# The hubby is 80 today!



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 31, 2018)

Not much has changed in all these years. The hubby still wants,pancakes,strawberries ,cream and chocolate pie for dessert. We will go someplace special in a few weeks to celebrate,we just have to decide where. The pancakes will hold him over until then. The first photo is from 1974. I made the pancakes back then,tonight I let IHop do it. I'm just wondering what happened to all the hair.lol


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2018)

Oh yum, those pancakes look delicious.

I think your hubs still has a lot of hair... and he doesn't look 80 for sure.... , Happy Birthday to him...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2018)

What a cutie and he still has lots of hair.

Happy Birthday, Mr. Ruth n Jersey!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 31, 2018)

Congratulations!

It looks like you've kept him in great shape over the last half a century or so.

Where does the time go?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 31, 2018)

:birthday:     Your  lookin'   pretty  good  for an  80  yr   young  man.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 31, 2018)

Sending happy birthday wishes to your Hubby. He still looks great. You are a really good wife and it shows in your husbands face.:happybday::happybday::happybday:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy 80th Birthday to your hubby Ruth, he looks wonderful and still has a great head of hair!


----------



## Linda (Nov 1, 2018)

Looking good!  Congratulations!  Happy 80th.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 1, 2018)

Happy 80 to you sir..


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 1, 2018)

Happy 80th


----------



## Pappy (Nov 1, 2018)

Happy Birthday to your hubby. We are the same age...and I love ihop pancakes too.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Nov 1, 2018)

Happy Anniversary !


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Happy belated Birthday to your hubby,hope he enjoyed the IHop pancakes and the rest of his day Sue


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 1, 2018)

Well, I missed the big guy’s 80th, so I’m jus’ gonna get the jump on his 81st

Next year, take him to* IHOPE
*
Where the pancake size is what you only hope for at *IHOP

*





Good lookin’ dude

Great hair

He’s got this


----------



## Ronni (Nov 1, 2018)

happy belated birthday to you!!!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 1, 2018)

Happy 80th Mr. Ruth


----------



## Pam (Nov 1, 2018)

Belated birthday greetings to your husband. 
:happybday:


----------



## jujube (Nov 1, 2018)

Happy birthday to your hubby!


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 1, 2018)

Welcome to the 80's !!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2018)

My husband would like to thank all of you for the birthday wishes. He was so surprised at the response. I heard him talking about it to his brother on the phone. I appreciate it also. We are hoping to go away for a few days to celebrate. Maybe to a casino in Atlantic City. We haven't been there in a very long time.He loves those slots and my daughter sent him a check strictly  for slot play. If the weather is still nice I will go on the beach with my metal detector. I haven't done that in a long time either. Last time I found $2.00 in change. I put it in the slot machine and won $10.00. I thought that was a good return for my money.


----------

